# Komische Hardwarenamen



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ist euch auch schon einmal Hardware mit echt komischem Namen unter gekommen (z.B- EVGA ForTheWin, GoesLikeHell ...) Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir ein paar komische Namen zusammen bekommen. Ich kann mich auch dunkel 

erinnern das ich schoneinmal sowas gelesen habe. Hab aber nix im Forum gefunden. 

So viel spaß


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Da mach ich doch gleich mal den Anfang: 

Wer ist denn bitte "Peter" der alte Enthusiast

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Alpenföhn Peter "Enthusiast Edition"

Vielleicht kommt ja noch "Ivonne" mit pinken lüftern


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juni 2011)

bruderbethor schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich doch gleich mal den Anfang:
> 
> Wer ist denn bitte "Peter" der alte Enthusiast
> 
> ...



Dazu kommt noch Heidi.


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Jetzt check ich´s Heidi und der Zigen"Peter" aber wo ist der Alm-Öi

*LOL* wie kann mann nur?! Vielen Dank "Alpenföhn" lange nichtmehr so gelacht


----------



## Ahab (28. Juni 2011)

Der Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Threads nach zu urteilen, wird der nächste Mod ihn wohl in die Rumpelkammer befördern...


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Tja mag sein, ich finde es arbeitet sich aber besser wenn man ein Lächeln auf den Lippen hat  Und bei solchen Skurilitäten hab ich das auf jeden fall.

Ich glaub in der Mensa gibt es heute " http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Alpenfoehn-Case-Spaetzle-4-Stueck::10344.html - Pfanne " 

man darf auch mal lachen


----------



## Rico2751988 (28. Juni 2011)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Tja mag sein, ich finde es arbeitet sich aber besser wenn man ein Lächeln auf den Lippen hat  Und bei solchen Skurilitäten hab ich das auf jeden fall.
> 
> Ich glaub in der Mensa gibt es heute " Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück - Pfanne "
> 
> man darf auch mal lachen


----------



## ACDSee (28. Juni 2011)

Alpenföhn hat da einiges im Programm...

Ich musste schon grinsen, als ich mit der "Schneekanone" auf die "Gletscherspalte" ziehlte.
Nur schade, dass  "Ötzi" nicht "Seilbahn" fährt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2011)

Also ob "Rattler"(Natürlich deutsch ausgesprochen) ein guter Name für ein Mobo ist?
Foxconn Rattler, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Wenn der Name Programm ist...

Ich würde den Thread auch in die Ruka verschieben!


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Verschiebt ihn wohin ihr wollt, Haubtsache ist wir haben was zu lachen 

Ich muss nämlich in letzter Zeit so früh auf Arbeit, da ist das super wenn man gleich was zu Lachen hat 

@ACDSee
Hab in Gedanken auch schön probiert einen möglichst "abgefahrene PC" zu erstellen. Ich streng die Grauen Zellen an dan haben wir hoffendlich morgen alle was zu lachen.

mfg

ps.Danke für die rege Beteiligung


----------



## ReaCT (28. Juni 2011)

Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Foxconn Bloodrage, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU
Foxconn Renaissance II, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU

Enermax Apollish Vegas rot 140x140x25mm, 700-1500rpm, 71.99-154.27m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCAPV14A-R) | Geizhals.at EU
Enermax SpineRex mit Mesh-Fenster (ECA5010M-B-B) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Major Blackbird (30. Juni 2011)

Und wie wärs mit dem Rammbock?
Kühler Speicher

Oder der Klara?
Klara


----------



## biohaufen (30. Juni 2011)

Alles was von Alpenföhn kommt


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Ja oder die Ram's  GSkill... und dann noch RigJaws...


----------



## Superwip (1. Juli 2011)

Den Super Mega nicht vergessen!


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Juli 2011)

@Major Blackbird
Das mit der Klara hätte ich mir denken können  echt klasse

@all
Beim Arbeitsspeicher finden den hier manche nicht so GeIL
DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Falls mal jemand eine Auftragskiller braucht kann man den Bigfoot Xeno "Killer Pro" empfehlen
Bigfoot Networks Xeno Killer Pro Test Netzwerkkarte

mfg


----------



## newjohnny (1. Juli 2011)

Gibts nicht Netzteile von "Superflower" .. Die "Superblume" für jeden PC .


----------



## Be4real (5. Juli 2011)

Gotthard

Der Gotthard ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## skdiggy (5. Juli 2011)

silverstone hatts drauf 

120mm Silverstone LED Fan AP121 Air Penetrator - white - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Ohmann der war gut


----------



## bruderbethor (5. Juli 2011)

Frei übersetzt dann wohl der weiße Luft Vibrator


----------



## ReaCT (5. Juli 2011)

Keine Hardware aber eine Steam Cloud gibt es ebenfalls: Steam Cloud - Valve will Spielstände auf Server auslagern - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## bruderbethor (5. Juli 2011)

Super !


----------



## Niza (8. Juli 2011)

Ich werf mich weg vor lachen wenn ich teilweise die Beiträge lese
Echt Super IDEE

Ich rodel mit dem Rodler den Hügel runter.

oder

Ich klettere gerade die Nordwand hoch


----------



## bruderbethor (2. September 2011)

So hab mal wieder ein bissel Zeit gehabt um ein wenig in den Hardwarenamen zu schnarchen:

Samurai vs. Ninja 

Ninja 3 SCNJ-3000 vs. Samurai ZZ

meinem Geschmack nach eindeutig Ninja

aber vielleicht werden ja auch beide durch den 

Kaze Master 5,25"

überrascht  Der sieht sicher in wirklichkeit so aus: http://www.ooha.de/mediashare/p3/znotyuetbztibeud1ru8age8bsjp3n-pre.jpg

mfg


----------

